# Qlab OS question



## masterelectrician2112 (Apr 19, 2010)

I know that it is posted all over CB that Qlab is for Mac only. I have no Macs at my house, and I wish to build shows in Qlab from a PC. Is there any possible way to do this? I was thinking Mac emulator... Ideas?


----------



## Footer (Apr 19, 2010)

It is possible to put OSX on a PC. Because that is software piracy I will leave it at that...

I don't know of anyone that run's OSX in a virtual machine, though I am sure it is possible.

Both of these options are in violation of the Apple license for OSX. 

Have you looked at Multiplay?


----------



## erosing (Apr 19, 2010)

Pear PC is the only emulation that I'm aware of, but it's not good at it's job, and as far as I recall it emulates PPC only, meaning you'd need an old version of Qlab, which you'd need a license for since it's the old one, I believe as well. 

In short, got a friend with a mac?


----------



## mbenonis (Apr 19, 2010)

Essentially, no.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. I had heard of emulators before but wasn't exactly aware that they were illegal until I asked my friend today.   My bad! I just want to be able to build shows at my house and then transfer them to the school macbook, so multiplay probably wouldn't work.


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 21, 2010)

Footer said:


> It is possible to put OSX on a PC. Because that is software piracy I will leave it at that...
> 
> I don't know of anyone that run's OSX in a virtual machine, though I am sure it is possible.
> 
> ...



Technically there are many people who buy perfectly legit copies of Mac OSX to run on "Hackintoshes". This whole area is a massive grey area as far as legality goes. A quick google will bring up the main websites that can help you if you decide to go down that route. Otherwise, there is no way to emulate Mac OSX.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 21, 2010)

You can install Mac OSX on a Virtual Machine using Sun Microsystem's VirtualBox, never done it myself however. Essentially the software does not emulate an OS, however emulates the hardware of a computer. You'd have to purchase a copy of OSX to do this however.

Not sure how the agreement for OSX covers or does not cover it. Should be technically fine. This is indeed what sun designed it to do, run Windows/Linux/Unix/Mac on non native machines, virtually without impacting on the system itself.
Requires special drivers.


----------



## Studio (Apr 21, 2010)

Apple allows mac os x server to be run in a virtual machine not the regular mac os x. However server is the same as the regular version with some more features, and will run QLab. However it will cost you $500. And at that price you would be better off getting a mac mini.


----------



## rmachine22 (Feb 5, 2012)

You can't easily install QLab on a PC or hackintosh, nor would i suggest this. What I have done in the past is asked the theatre to leave their sound computer on and then accessed it through a VNC client. I use Team Viewer which is free to all non-commercial clients and works wonderfully. you can't hear the cues, but you don't need to until you're in the space. I am currently working on a few edits for a show using Team Viewer to edit while i'm away tonight so i don't have to come in as early tomorrow. Good Luck!


----------

